# Finally!!!



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Feb 12, 2013)

On 9/24/2010 we welcomed a little two year old  boy into our home with the hopes of adopting him.  Today after a long  2.5 years we finalized the adoption and now are the proud parents of a  great little boy who is our world.  Meet Jace Griffin!!!

Just so this is on topic..lol...fished yesterday and caught a few Sheepies and some Black Sea Bass way up the river...they are everywhere..lol.


----------



## twtabb (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice job on the fish. Great job on the adoption. A life changer for you and him. Any other kids in the house?


----------



## fredw (Feb 12, 2013)

Scott, congratulations to you and the mrs.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations, Captain!!!  Anybody can be a daddy, but it takes a special person to be a father.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Feb 12, 2013)

Heck yeah!!  Merica


----------



## saltshkr (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations Scott.  I know you and the Mrs. Are on cloud 9 and have every right too be. What a blessed family now that it is final - not a easy task to accomplish. Have friends who adopted. My prayer is that God continues to bless you and the family. This is one very lucky boy.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! That is outstanding! Lucky lad for sure!


----------



## HolyCrappie41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Grats i am happy to hear he found a lovi g home!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 12, 2013)

congragulations on a handsome boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i've met you once captin scott and i am without doubt that boy is gonna be laughing every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and thats what kids ought to do, learn to work and be resposible and laugh EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddb (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats Captain!


----------



## sharks (Feb 12, 2013)

congrats had the same good fortune a little over 17 years ago when i was lucky enough to adopt my son and daughter and have been able to watch them grow into young adults it was truly a blessing that i will never forget


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats & Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Feb 12, 2013)

God Bless you and your wife!


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Feb 12, 2013)

A new fishing buddy.....congrats man.


----------



## Toffy (Feb 12, 2013)

*Congrats.*

I am always amazed what kids can do to us and for us. I know you went thru a great deal because it is a very difficult process. Again, congrats!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 12, 2013)

That right there is just nice!  Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like he may be a Captain in training.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## declemen (Feb 13, 2013)

Man that is awesome capt, you have a fishing partner for life,it takes a real man and woman to take on that size of a challenge,I just thought I knew what love was, then I had children, now I know


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats. Captain.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2013)

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2013)

Captain, you and your wife have landed a "keeper of a lifetime."  He is such a handsome young man and I know that he like both of you are very fortunate to be together as a family now.  I am glad that you and your wife persevered during the past 2 1/2 years to make this become a reality.

This is indeed great news and I appreciate you sharing it with all of us.  Congratulations to your family and please give us some future updates with possible photos of Jace's fishing exploits etc.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome news, man!


----------



## Lightnrod (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats! Looks to be a fine little man.


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey my friend I am STOKED for you and the wife! I know personally that Jace has an AWESOME Daddy and Mama!
If you need me, Holler!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 14, 2013)

Ill bet you had no idea the pains and idiocy involved in adoption.
Youre enlightened now im sure. Most people have no idea how hard it is to adopt a child and they sure dont help the process.


----------



## wildman0517 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cograts to you and the lady , may God bless your home with many years of happiness....fish on


----------



## stripedbass1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Feb 15, 2013)

twtabb said:


> Nice job on the fish. Great job on the adoption. A life changer for you and him. Any other kids in the house?



We had a 16 yr old that died in a Motocross accident racing the Nationals in Florida in 2006.


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 15, 2013)

Adoption is one of God's greatest gifts.  My son and daughter are both adopted and I am so fortunate to have them.  I watch them grow and blossum everyday.  John is 13 and Julz is 17.  I could not of asked for better kids.  I wish you the best of luck and God's blessing on your family.   He looks like a champ.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Feb 15, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> Ill bet you had no idea the pains and idiocy involved in adoption.
> Youre enlightened now im sure. Most people have no idea how hard it is to adopt a child and they sure dont help the process.




All I can say about that is I could write a book on this process..its a government agency red tape nightmare.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 15, 2013)

Praise the LORD!!
I am sure that it was a daunting task in the adoption process, but now that you have him, he can start to be a fine angler with a top notch Captain for a Dad who will teach him.  Congratulations!!!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Feb 15, 2013)

Here Here Capt Jimmy...all that is behind us..well worth the hoops we had to jump through.  Wonder if its to early to start teaching him the "Rules of the Road".  You can bet your bottom dollar he will be a fixture on my boat..I cant wait!!!  Thanks for the kind words.  I still need to get up and see you and maybe wet a line!!


----------



## Rodsmith (Feb 16, 2013)

What an awesome thing Captain! Well done sir, and congratulations!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to you and your family Captain.


----------



## Surfmonster (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Creek Life (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice 'catch' Capt!!  May God bless your FAMILY with love and joy.  Sir, you have a fine son.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats and God Bless you and the Mrs. Fine looking son there.  Hug him every day.

John I.


----------

